# Framing Cost



## Surfwalker25 (Mar 28, 2006)

*just a comparison on my framing cost*

You know, sometimes people get misconstreud here. I coiuld be wrong but I charge 2.85 a linear wall foot for materials when building with standard wood and not steel beams. Then I charge an addtional 5.5 a linear foot to build the walls. so your looking at about 8.4 dollars a linear foot to build. Different contractors have different methods of calcuating but generally they all are ending with close to the same figures....not enough $.



gman said:


> If I am paying a framer $4.00 a sq foot. How is calculated ? If house is 1306 sq ft is this figure he would use or if one outside wall is 44 feet long by 8ft tall ?
> 
> Also what is the average cost of framing around Cleveland, TN or Chattanoga, TN
> 
> ...


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

It depends on location and what's included... so let them tell you. Many framers will quote a ballpark range like say $4-$8 /sq ft but it depends on the details of the house..ie: ceiling height, cathedral ceiling, floor system, roof system, etc. Get your quotes in writing detailing everything... speak to any other sub contractors detailing their work and show them the framing quote (minus the price) to see if they can point out that they didnt expect to do, that the framer isn't doing.

CR


----------



## nailbanger138 (Nov 19, 2005)

Typically, if someone gives you a "square foot" bid it is on the square footage of the structure. Not wall square footage. Check it out for sure. I bid everything case by case, but that is about what I would average without materials.


----------



## Travis77 (May 11, 2006)

I'm in crossville tn and that sounds about right as far as the price goes,,, the $4.00 a sqft is the 1306 number,,, i've lived all over tennessee most of my life and never heard of any framing crew charging any other way than the sqft price. I've been doing construction for about 12 years now and that actually sounds like a fair price to frame your house.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 14, 2004)

$4 sounds a bit cheap to me, better check refs, maybe even look at recent work.

Bob


----------



## ukdavid (Mar 17, 2006)

When doing it by the sq.ft. does this include ALL the framing. The roof too? All the sheathing, sub-flooring, staircases, etc? If the house was 2000 down and 1000 up would this be a 3000 sq.ft. job? Just interested. Thanks.


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

Thats correct UK.


----------

